# Liszt's "Orage" bludgeoned to death!



## Guest

I'm not sure this man even qualifies as a "musician"!






I hope he paid for the piano repairs!


----------



## kv466

Looks like OrangeSodaKing was posting on this...hmm, so I'm not very familiar with this piece but the couple of times I have heard it, I admit that it was played a lot less super-crazy-extra-fortissimo...as far as being a musician, it takes a lot less ability than this to qualify so it is a yes...whether or not you agree with his interpretation, that is another matter...I'd definitely like to see this guy do some Schnittke.


----------

